
Bubonic plague found in a herder in Inner Mongolia, China says - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/06/world/asia/china-bubonic-plague-inner-mongolia.html
======
iamacyborg
Bubonic plague pops up relatively often and is curable with antibiotics.

It's not really such a big deal anymore.

~~~
JPLeRouzic
I am not a doctor (nor a cyborg) but Wikipedia says (and gives a reference):

 _" With treatment the risk of death is around 10%."_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubonic_plague#cite_note-
Lance...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubonic_plague#cite_note-Lancet2007-3)

In a recent book, it is recounted that in the US from 2000 through 2009, 57
cases were reported with 7 deaths.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK549855/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK549855/)

